# The Bridge



## Quaverion

I was fiddling the other day and, not seeing my bridge leaning forward, it popped off with a sound like a gun shot. It scared the hell out of me! :blink: The violin is fine, and I put it back on and it is just like before, but I was wondering if it would be in need of a glue from a local luthier. Anyone think so?


----------



## Daniel

As I changed my last strings, the bridge was also nearly to fall down, but you could correct it with hands. That is easy with VIOLIN but try that with a cello or bass, there you can see what weight is on the bridge!!! Impossible! :lol:

Actually if all is right now again, I think it's ok for now.


----------



## Harvey

Wait, so it just fell off and didn't break? If so, it's fine.

If it did break you should get it replaced as soon as possible.


----------



## Quaverion

Yes, I know. It did not break. If it had, I wouldn't have been able to put it back on. B)


----------



## Kate

A similar thing happened to me a while ago- thankfully it was my violin, not my viola! I was tuning the violin (its a 3/4) or maybe changing a string and the bridge sort of snapped, horizontally. So now the bridge is lying around in the box, me not getting it replaced yet.


----------



## Nox

...as long as the soundpost doesn't fall down when the bridge falls down...


----------



## Daniel

My bridge was nearly to fall down as I changed my strings the last time: I was taking e away, then a and then d...suddenly I noticed: Dummy me (had I been away with my thoughs? <_<), if I take the g, the my bridge will fall down :lol:...I had luck, after all strings were on again, the bridge had just been to be corrected.


----------



## Potiphera

Are bridges meant to be glued on? 
I have kocked my off several times and was able to fix it back.


----------



## SuperTonic

No, the bridge should never be glued down. It would negatively effect the sound quality. You (or someone more qualified) may also wish to adjust the positioning to get a better tone.

As someone else also said, be sure that your sound post didn't fall when the bridge fell. If you shake your violin and hear a rattle inside of it, then your soundpost has fallen. If it has fallen you should loosen the strings immediately and take it to a repair shop to have the sound post put back in place. Otherwise, your instrument could be seriously damaged by the pressure placed on the front of the instrument.


----------



## Potiphera

SuperTonic said:


> No, the bridge should never be glued down. It would negatively effect the sound quality. You (or someone more qualified) may also wish to adjust the positioning to get a better tone.
> 
> As someone else also said, be sure that your sound post didn't fall when the bridge fell. If you shake your violin and hear a rattle inside of it, then your soundpost has fallen. If it has fallen you should loosen the strings immediately and take it to a repair shop to have the sound post put back in place. Otherwise, your instrument could be seriously damaged by the pressure placed on the front of the instrument.


Thanks for that SuperTonic, I thought the bridge is never glued, It is just that Quaverion siad his bridge popped off and would ask a luthier if it could be glued. So I thougth NO , don't do that! 
I now realize it that this post was made ages ago. 
I am an older student learning violin, so I thought I would find out as much info as I can.

:tiphat:


----------

